# Mobile trainer rates



## EdmontonHorseGal (Jun 2, 2013)

luke4275 said:


> My current mobile trainer charges $50 per hr..and I use her 3-4 times a week.( in So Cal this rate is fine) I want to make a change. A trainer I want, also mobile, charges $50 per hr but if we go over the hour , she wants a pro-rated upcharge. MY current trainer never asked for more.. we did go over sometimes. *I dont want to deal with a clockwatching type of situation*. any thoughts? ( fyi, the new trainer has much less experience and reputation than my current trainer, but is worth the try.)


i think you've already answered your own question here.

i understand that nobody wants to worry if they are being charged for that extra 5 minutes, but i also understand that trainers are in the business to make money while doing what they love. 

if the clock watching trainer is less experienced and not as well known as your current trainer, why are you wanting to make the change?


----------



## alexischristina (Jun 30, 2009)

Couldn't you tell the trainer that you don't want to go over the hour, so it's up to the trainer to watch the clock and wrap up the lesson in the allotted time? As long as you're punctual and ready for your session to begin on the dot it (and are prepared to cut it off on the hour) it should be fine...


----------

